# Site ads



## Pceptimus (Nov 3, 2011)

I know adverts are a revenue for sites to make money but the latest ads have me a bit concerned as i have children who frequent the site for news.

When i looked across at the screen and spotted pictures of womens asses and boobs i was not impressed is there a contact form for the admin? I have never had a problem with the site as its always been a great source of news and updates for all media i currently own.

As the site has a wide range of members from across the globe ads of this nature are not apropriate.

Thanks for reading....


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> 2) ads are targeted to peoples interests. if you see sex ads, you probably visit porn sites too much. nothing we can do about it...


from: http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__3938102

that's all i know.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2011)

Clear your cookies (that's the most common way they track your interests) and assuming nobody visits porn in that browser anymore the ads should stay clean?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 3, 2011)

hehehe what have you been browsing on the net aye


----------



## Coto (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahaha hilarious!..

So adds will check your cookies?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 3, 2011)

yes


----------



## Pceptimus (Nov 3, 2011)

this pc or browser does not view sites like that i dont like them so it may be a problem with the ads they were of a facebook nature saying hot women on facebook and the pictures i described....


----------



## Narayan (Nov 3, 2011)

just do what they said above and clear your cookies. then report back if it still shows those ads.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2011)

Pceptimus said:


> this pc or browser does not view sites like that i dont like them so it may be a problem with the ads they were of a facebook nature saying hot women on facebook and the pictures i described....


Those are ads for dating sites, which tend to be based on the gender and age your browsing habits hint about, rather than porn.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 3, 2011)

You could always use a browser's "private" mode (or "incognito" in chrome) to visit GBATemp, then it shouldn't see your cookies, and so it should just give you generic ads.

Or just block the ads.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 3, 2011)

Either delete the cookies or get 100+ post so you won't be able to see the ads


----------



## dice (Nov 6, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:


> or get 100+ post so you won't be able to see the ads



That really isn't an appropriate suggestion to be making in this scenario...


----------



## TheDreamLord (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol!!!! ALright, delete cookies.use incognito/stop watching porn or going to dating sites
PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## phoenix1234 (Nov 6, 2011)

get an adblocker addon for your browser, no more ads ... ever, n if any do get past the blocker simply right click the ad and add to the block list... simples!


----------



## loco365 (Nov 6, 2011)

There was one odd time where I was on the main page and I got a similar ad as what the OP mentioned. Thing is, it was on my 3DS. And I clear history/cookies often because I find it gets a bit slow. What then?


----------



## person66 (Nov 7, 2011)

yea, I too have had somewhat inappropriate ads when not logged in (I cant see them when logged in). And that was right after I had cleared everything from my browser.

Speaking of ads, what happened to the option to still show ads when logged in (to support the site)?


----------



## jamesaa (Nov 7, 2011)

Just did a quick test, ran browser in incognito, not logged in, after a few page refreshes (it clearly had no "history" on me) I got iPhone 4 stuff, Sky TV stuff, Google Stuff, fake download buttons, "winner" meesages, some kind of medical thing and finally scantily clad ladies - so yes it could well be an issue.


----------

